
Evolution of the precise code intel backend - efritz
https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/evolution-of-the-precise-code-intel-backend
======
ncmncm
Can't tell what this thing is. Hint?

~~~
efritz
I'm the author. Sorry for lack of context for people not familiar with
Sourcegraph.

This blog post outlines changes to the backend services that enable precise
code intelligence over the last year. Code intelligence in this context
includes things like hover text, definitions, and references for a position in
a source file, compiler/linting diagnostics for a file or directory, etc. To
see it in action, try hovering over identifiers in this repository:
[https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph/-...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/sourcegraph/sourcegraph/-/blob/cmd/frontend/db/repos.go)

Sourcegraph has search-based code intelligence, which works with over 30
languages without configuration, but is heuristic and not always accurate (for
example, jump-to-definition may jump to a definition with the same name, but
not the correct one). We had support for running language servers to provide
_precise_ code intelligence, but we moved away from that strategy due to speed
and resource concerns. Since then we've moved to pre-indexing source code to
provide precise code intelligence, which is where we're at today (and what the
blog post is about). The original announcement of these features can be found
at [https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/code-intelligence-with-
ls...](https://about.sourcegraph.com/blog/code-intelligence-with-lsif).

~~~
ncmncm
Anyway it helps to know that "intel" in context has nothing to do with the
chip vendor.

